# Home defense option



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

for Home Defense (HD) in an apartment or mobile home
just wondering what commnets i would get for using a 22WMR out of a ruger single six 6.5" barrel 

also comments on the 6.5" Judge .410 2.5" 000 buck - 5 pellets (just wondering if the longer barrel would help opinions on the Judge - if at all)


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

A rifle of any kind is a poor choice for home defense, particularly in an apartment where you're likely to put a round through a wall and injure or kill your neighbors. The Judge attracts a lot of scorn around here as a bit of a gimmick.

If you're looking to buy something for home defense, any decent 12 gauge shotgun is probably a safe bet. If those are the weapons you have, though, be extremely cautious of where rounds will go if you miss.

KG

EDIT: A rifle was not mentioned. Derp.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

Frangible rounds like the Glaser Safety Slug are good for close quarters and places where over-penetration is an issue.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I was of the opinion glazer was a gimmic
Guess that isn't the case


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

The smaller the caliber the faster you need to deliver them on target to be effective. A single action revolver is pretty slow under the best of conditions. As for the Judge I haven't been too impressed with what I've been reading. I suppose at contact distances the concept would prove out, but at any greater distance there are too many variables to consider. With a longer barrel and faster follow up shots it would be formidible.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I didn't say anything about a rifle.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

My bad, saw the 22WMR and didn't finish the sentence. As it is, a .22 pistol is not really an appropriate self defense weapon either, although it beats nothing at all. 

I'm curious, though, what's the context of the question? Your past posts talk about owning or once owning at least a P32 and a Glock 26,both of which would be better choices. 

KG


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i sold the glock 26
i was planning on the P32 only being pocket CCW 
but you have a good point - the P32 - for indoor short distances should be ok
i'd really like to have a 22WMR double action handgun 6" but the S&W is just too expensive and I don't trust the Taurus revolvers
maybe i should just buy a mossberg .410 Cruiser


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

hideit said:


> . . . maybe i should just buy a mossberg .410 Cruiser


I think that would be a good choice.
But why not just go for their "plain Jane" self-defense 12 gauge ? I have one. 
Black barrel & receiver, black polymer stock/fore-end. 20 in barrel, 8 rds. total. I live out in the sticks, so 00 Buck for me.
The reason I like their 500 over a Rem. 870 is the Mossberg has its safety "on top" just ahead of the handgrip. Intuitively "correct".

Often on sale at our Big Five Sports store, $279 plus tax. "Stripped down". NO tactical goodies that you don't really need.
And, why not get a "cheaper" black model with 20" barrel, 1+7 capacity instead of more $$$'s 18 1/2" barrel, 1+5 capacity "super zoomy tactical" features ?

Or, here's a Davidson's "Gun Genie" link for about the same "stripped down" gun, but with additional pistol grip, heat shield. No other "tactical" BS.
www.GalleryOfGuns.com - Gun Genie - Davidson's most popular and powerful search engine to find and buy guns at galleryofguns.com
My favorite local gun store has it for $288.21 plus tax. Most gun shops in my area have it for $300-$320 plus tax.

In an apartment/mobile home situation, I think plain old #7 1/2 or #9 birdshot would be the ticket instead of "big buckshot pellets".
The 12 gives you a LOT more pellets than a .410. And, a box of 25 "field grade" 12 gauge birdshot stuff is CHEAP. PRACTICE is GOOD !

If anyone thinks a 12 gauge load of birdshot is "wimpy",
try it on a refrigerator or car door from seven yards. OK, it won't knock the fridge OR the car over on its back. Hell on "perps" though ! :mrgreen:


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Good advice on the Mossberg 12 ga ...you might even try your local Wal Mart for one at a good price some of them still sell guns.......JJ


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

danp and chessail:
i know what you're saying and i have studied this for the last 8 weeks - sending some emails to industry experts and internet research
if i lived in the country would definitely get a 12 guage - then again i read a lot of police departments are going to 20 guage - cause it has 40-50% less kick and 25% less shot - a lot more manageable for second shot on target for the average policeman or woman - 
still (what I found from two experts) the .410 used to be "the" gun for HD especially in apts and mobile homes - then
sales dry up or industry starts pushing new stuff to keep sales up - 
anyway - still looking/reading/researching till i buy


----------

